# Type The Person Above Based on Stereotypes!



## leictreon

ENTP obv


----------



## Judson Joist

Super Sanguine ENFP, yo!
:tongue:


----------



## Crowbo

intx


----------



## Neige Noire

entp


----------



## Wisteria

Intj


----------



## Mister Bimbo

Isfj 6w7


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

ESxP 7w6 4w3 9w8 sx/so


----------



## Crowbo

infx


----------



## Wisteria

sooo ISFJ!

lol Leictreon I thought your avy's arms were...well not arms haha xD


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

ISxJ 4w5 6w7 9w8 sp/sx


----------



## Crowbo

infx


----------



## Alana

INTP


----------



## Darkbloom

ISFP


----------



## Enoch

ESFP.


----------



## Alana

INFP


----------



## Wisteria

INFx


----------



## Enoch

Probably use deviantart:

ISFP.


----------



## Wisteria

I do not!

ISxJ


----------



## Alana

ESFP


----------



## bleghc

quinessentially fi ! 

but slight leaning towards infp


----------



## Queen Talia

Childlike, so xNFP


----------



## Doccium

Confident so E*TJ


----------



## ai.tran.75

Infp or intp 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crowbo

XNFP


----------



## bleghc

abt as entp as they come !


----------



## Crowbo

About as ENFP as they come :wink:


----------



## Alana

ENTP


----------



## Queen Talia

INFP


----------



## Doccium

Anime avatar so IN*P


----------



## Enoch

ENTP.


----------



## Alana

INFP


----------



## Doccium

ISFP because you look like a musician


----------



## Crowbo

INTX


----------



## Alana

ENTP


----------



## Enoch

ESFJ.


----------



## Doccium

Sad avatar so INFP


----------



## Enoch

Smoking pipe somehow reminds me of Bertrand Russell, who was ENTP.

so ENTP.


----------



## Alana

INFP


----------



## Doccium

An Aries so E*TJ


----------



## MonarK

Raptor intelligence; therefore, ISTJ.


----------



## Alana

ESTP


----------



## Enoch

Whatever type George Carlin is (because you always wear the same black clothes).


----------



## Alana

Funny. I used to have his saying in my signature
INFP for you


----------



## Enoch

I do remember that as well. 

ENFP.


----------



## Alana

INFP


----------



## Doccium

Video game avatar so IN*P


----------



## Alana

INFJ


----------



## Doccium

Changed her username so indecisive IN*P.

Also, what stereotype is INFJ based on?


----------



## Alana

Doccium said:


> Changed her username so indecisive IN*P.
> 
> Also, what stereotype is INFJ based on?


Idk. You remind me of Philosoraptor but you also wear a suit so you are charismatic as well as intelligent


----------



## Enoch

Quoted someone when you didn't really need to; ESFP.


----------



## Alana

INFP


----------



## Enoch

Avatar is pink so ESFJ.


----------



## Jaune

Uses a large font, wants to stand out and be different. 3w4/4w3


----------



## Alana

Constantly changes avatar and username. Must be ENFP. even the current avatar screams ENXP


----------



## Doccium

Said "screams" so 100 % an ESTJ.


----------



## backdrop12

Your avatar screams INTP to me . very very suave :3.


----------



## Jaune

Has a happy dog as a profile picture and uses too many emojis, ENFP sounds right.


----------



## Enoch

Very good moderator so ESTJ.


----------



## Alana

INFP


----------



## Enoch

Typed as ISTJ so ISTJ.


----------



## Alana

INFP


----------



## Crowbo

IXFP


----------



## Enoch

ENTP.


----------



## Wisteria

ENFP


----------



## Convex

why do you type yourself as intj, you seem fi dom


----------



## Jaune

Likes sports, must be 7w8


----------



## Doccium

Dark brooding avatar, so misunderstood I*FP


----------



## Sybow

Weird and alienlike avatar, must be infp!


----------



## Alana

INFJ


----------



## Doccium

Has "Alan" in her username and if "Alan" doesn't scream IST*, I don't know what does.


----------



## Enoch

I_TJ.


----------



## Doccium

Has had enoch of everything so I*FJ.


----------



## Jaune

Very creative in this thread in a Ne dom sort of way, ENxP


----------



## Doccium

Unknown gender? Must be an *NFP Tumblr addict!


----------



## Charus

A black-white colored avatar? Poetry in Signature? Must be INFP!


----------



## leictreon

Universe shite? INTP


----------



## Alana

ENFP


----------



## Doccium

Pink signature? An *NFP for sure!


----------



## Jaune

Not completely sure about tritype? Must be triple doubting 469


----------



## RaisinKG

Gruff sniper guy BUT type 4 leading. Has to be ISFP.


----------



## Jaune

INFP for the cute anime grill profile pic


----------



## Doccium

Heroic character as your avatar = aux/dom Fi, **FP


----------



## Wisteria

INFPs really are the weeb type arent they... but occasionally SFs

lets go with INTP this time
basically any NT


----------



## Bellerixx

Boa hancock as a profile picture?🤔

hmm giving me an SFP vibes and FJs but I'll go with ISFP


----------



## Doccium

Adorable anime girls are ISFJ or *NFP, so let's go with that


----------



## Sybow

I see a german flag. You must be ISTP. Probably driving a volkswagen.


----------



## Jaune

Edgy and mysterious metalhead, so you're either INTJ or ISTP.


----------



## Wisteria

ISFP?


----------



## Doccium

The "pirate empress" as your avatar so ENTJ


----------



## Crowbo

INTX


----------



## jjcu

ENTP


----------



## TKDfan888

*These stereotypes are based on the enneagram. *
Most likely to be a neat freak... enneagram 1 
Most likely to be a people-pleaser... enneagram 2
Most likely to be a popular girl/boy... enneagram 3
Most likely to pursue a creative job as a career... enneagram 4
Most likely to spend a whole day reading... enneagram 5
Most likely to follow the rules... enneagram 6
Most likely to try extreme sports... enneagram 7
Most likely to take charge... enneagram 8
Most likely to be easygoing... enneagram 9


----------



## bearlybreathing

ISTJ


----------



## Charus

INFP or ENFP


----------



## Eset

INFP


----------



## Charus

Eset said:


> INFP


Oh get the hell outta here please.


----------



## Eset

Charus Channeling said:


> Oh get the hell outta here please.


Anime avatar = INFP
*



To fight, to love and express, but most importantly be your own ruler and guide.

Click to expand...

* = Seems like a Fi/Te axis quote.


----------



## ai.tran.75

Intj 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Behnam Agahi

INFJ


----------



## ai.tran.75

Infp 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ace Of Forests

ENTJ


----------

